# My Fantails



## Megamind (Apr 23, 2011)

Sharing some pictures of my fantail pigeons. Currently i got 9 adults.
If anyone know the correct name of their colours i would like to know. I mostly just call them brown and white and black and white. But i guess they are just mixed.


----------



## Megamind (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

I love your babies! Their pied markings are so cute! (Not sure that's the correct term on a pigeon. That's what they call ringneck doves and used to call horses with this type of white/color pattern.)


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I love them!... I miss mine now!!!.. had to sell most of them to make room for my white homers in the breeding area.


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

The domain has removed all the pics....


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Chilangz said:


> The domain has removed all the pics....


But I can still see them...?


----------



## Megamind (Apr 23, 2011)

The pics are still there for me too. Got some new ones today.
This white baby is bought from Csilla and starts to get really nice looking. It´s 30 days old today.









The black one is my best. He currently have 2 babies that seem to become black and white but with alot black. But i hope he will someday give one or two almost all black ones. But he got some white feathers on his back and his wife is black/white.
I am also looking to buy other black ones that i could pair up to his children.
















His wife to the right:


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

Pretty birds you have there.


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

WOOW
VERY NICE PICs


----------



## dublin boy (Jun 4, 2011)

the black is a cracker, good tic neck on him, well done .


----------



## Bigfandan (Jun 20, 2011)

They are mismark/pied saddles, T pattern checks, one black of course. Pet quality fantails for the most part. 

Dan


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Megamind said:


> Sharing some pictures of my fantail pigeons. Currently i got 9 adults.
> If anyone know the correct name of their colours i would like to know. I mostly just call them brown and white and black and white. But i guess they are just mixed.


First bird is a black splash, 3rd picture is a blue velvet with bronze (you could call it blue kite), 4th picture is another black splash,


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Megamind said:


>


First two are black saddles (the second one being mismarked because the wing shields are not all black and I think I see a black tail feather).
Third - black splash.
Last picture - on the left is a black splash, although I guess you could call it a mismarked black saddle, as it is sort of close. On the right is a pied black.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Megamind said:


> The pics are still there for me too. Got some new ones today.
> This white baby is bought from Csilla and starts to get really nice looking. It´s 30 days old today.
> 
> 
> ...


Also in the first picture in this post, the one on the right is a dirty blue bar. Dirty is a color darkening gene. So don't think I'm saying your birds need a bath - it's just what they call the gene that gives it that dark color!


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

Those are nice fantails


----------



## Megamind (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks for the help about the colours^^ The grey pigeon is not a fantail and is just used as a foster parent. (foster dad to the white fantail atm).
The 2nd photo in the 2nd post she actually got brown on wings wich aren´t shown in the photo that well so it looks black. And tail is all white. She got about same colour brown as the one with the grey tail feathers.
To make a real saddle bird should all of the wing be black/brown? Even the flight feathers? Or saddle is when the wing got black/brown but the flight feathers are still white?


----------



## Bigfandan (Jun 20, 2011)

Saddles that are well marked are colored in just the wing shield. Though good marked saddles don't grow on trees. And saddles that are also good show quality birds, well those are valuable birds...

Dan


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

The brown you are seeing is bronze.

Like Dan said, in saddles the entire body is white except the wing shield (the whole wing except the flight feathers). Mismarks are VERY common. A little too much white on the wings, color extending into the back, color on the legs, color on the face, color in the flights or tail...etc. You'll want to mate your best looking birds that are the closest to being saddles, together. Then keep breeding the best to the best (you may want to bring in other saddles so you don't inbreed too much). They should improve.


----------



## Megamind (Apr 23, 2011)

I'll see what turns up. I don´t plan on entering shows with them and i like that they all look different.
I got one planed pairing atm and that is to pair up one of the children of the black one to the bronze with grey in the tail. I think that would give nice squabs.


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

nice birds


----------



## Megamind (Apr 23, 2011)

I guess those will be black pied? One with bronze or it will moult away later? It got brown on the tips of the black feathers + a few all brown ones on the back. I hope the brown stays cuz it really looks nice.
Baby1:
















Baby2:


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

I love his little baby tail---already curving up.  Makes him look like a cute little cartoony duck-pigeon.


----------



## Bigfandan (Jun 20, 2011)

Its a black pied...

Dan


----------



## levin lewis (Nov 16, 2012)

*2pairs of my fantail pigeons now setting new pairs*

https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/230058_169597103184088_931463662_n.jpg[/IMG]











> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/561497_169597159850749_1897900450_n.jpg[/IMG]


----------

